# password reset request for another account I made



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 25, 2018)

Ugh. I somehow recovered this alt, and I think we know where this is going 

Yes I'm @toukowhite (and I'm likely permabanned here for idiocy and my awful reputation - which I've mostly put behind me thanks to unbans at forums - now but idc); can someone on the staff team reset my pass on that account and then change the name to FrosticleFall or Jamie? Preferably the latter as that's my real name, I really don't need "TEH LEGACY OF TOUKO SHITE" (because that's honestly what it seems like, a very immature and shit legacy I left because of my idiocy) me everywhere, and I don't even like the name anymore/associate myself with the person I named myself after, either.

Send reset instructions to [email protected] please and I'll talk there. It'd be even better if I could just register a new account but I've got to learn to live with what I did.

I'll understand if I'm not allowed to return (some members of the community really hate me for understandable reasons), but eh.

~Jamie

(ps if you want proof it's me, what proof do you want?)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2018)

If you really have changed (I have no idea what happened), then it isn't right to deny your request to rejoin the community. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2018)

I miss you, I hope you'll be able to come back.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm not sure what staff will do, just posting this fyi... but in the rules it says "Don't make secondary accounts, duplicate accounts will be banned."

I don't know you under either account, hope you get it sorted


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 25, 2018)

holy fuck it's you again having another go?


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Isnt this like the 10th time Touko has come back.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 25, 2018)

Red9419 said:


> Isnt this like the 10th time Touko has come back.


pretty much


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2018)

Your PFP works in this instance.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 26, 2018)

lol people still hating me as usual, why am i not surprised at this?

i was a cringy motherfucker back then who tried to be cool and failed so miserably at thag, and people still judging on that? then again, first impressions are the most important, i suppose.

not surprised tho about that, and given no staff member has bothered to respond to this thread anyway, i take this as a straight up "no".

oh well. i guess i should accept defeat...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2018)

Or, rack up 10 posts and PM one?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2018)

We're aware of your return.
Don't worry.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 26, 2018)

@Memoir i dont want to spam the place to get a pass reset, especially under an alt

tbh i don't even know if my main was permabanned (it may have been). that said if it was the staff would have immediately banned this account.

the thing is, i have changed. a lot of people from my circles seemingly noticed I calmed down in the past weeks particularly. it's definitely not a case of "pretending to have improved" if there are others saying this.

i'm not sure what the other users' opinions are on this, it seems there's quite a split: people who hate me to the extent they want me gone from everywhere, and the complete opposite end of the spectrum. many of the people in the hatred sector are high-profile members here, or staff, so idk.


----------



## Chary (Jul 26, 2018)

Making a public post rather than quietly contacting staff seems more attention grabby than anything, which makes one think that nothing has changed. The fact that you're using yet another alt account doesn't lend to your case either. Saying you're hated is also a bit over dramatic as well. Don't try to plead your case further publicly, as the Supervisors have already seen this and have been watching.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2018)

Basically, what me and Chary are saying is that you should keep your nose clean.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 27, 2018)

guess you're right @Chary :/

i haven't changed too much, there's definitely a lot still to work on.

and it's not like I have much to contribute here either, or ever did in the first place

as I say a lot of people here judge me immediately for my idiocy, likely because that's the main standout point of what I did here. i'm fully aware of the shit I've pulled on a ton of people in the past. and I'm fully willing to change this as I actually bother to mature properly instead of trying to act mature but coming across as childish.

if I could I'd erase about half the posts I made given a lot of them are total garbage and just unfunny/stupid, but there's no going back now I guess on that. erasing the past is pathetic and doesn't let you look back on your mistakes.

either way I'm not too bothered what happens, tbh. it's not much of a loss to most users.

if any of the staff want to PM me, feel free to do so, and close this given I should not have even responded to it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm curious as to why the supervisors haven't contacted you already.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 27, 2018)

they're probably still debating whether I should even be here or not, I have a pretty shitty past


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2018)

@GensokyoIceFairy the staff is letting you have this account if you behave yourself.
We won't be resetting passwords of your old accounts nor unban them.
If you don't stir up drama and contribute like a normal member, you'll be fine.

We've had shittier members.
The mere fact we haven't banned you outright already says something about the leniency we showed you.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> they're probably still debating whether I should even be here or not, I have a pretty shitty past



Whether you have changed or not doesn't matter much I believe. Let's say this is a charade of yours, as long as you keep going on this charade of yours, what is the issue? You're still anyway sparing the community of whatever everyone hates that you do. Please consider that supervisors, and know that you're one click away from banning someone, so it's not a big deal.

Edit: Ninja'd like a boss


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 27, 2018)

thanks and yeah, I'll try to contribute like a normal member and not post stupid unnecessary crap 

also i honestly don't mind this username at all so i won't bother asking for a change to my current IRL name (Jamie) since yeah

can this thread be closed or whatever seeing as it's been sorted? ^^


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 25, 2018)

Ugh. I somehow recovered this alt, and I think we know where this is going 

Yes I'm @toukowhite (and I'm likely permabanned here for idiocy and my awful reputation - which I've mostly put behind me thanks to unbans at forums - now but idc); can someone on the staff team reset my pass on that account and then change the name to FrosticleFall or Jamie? Preferably the latter as that's my real name, I really don't need "TEH LEGACY OF TOUKO SHITE" (because that's honestly what it seems like, a very immature and shit legacy I left because of my idiocy) me everywhere, and I don't even like the name anymore/associate myself with the person I named myself after, either.

Send reset instructions to [email protected] please and I'll talk there. It'd be even better if I could just register a new account but I've got to learn to live with what I did.

I'll understand if I'm not allowed to return (some members of the community really hate me for understandable reasons), but eh.

~Jamie

(ps if you want proof it's me, what proof do you want?)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> thanks and yeah, I'll try to contribute like a normal member and not post stupid unnecessary crap
> 
> also i honestly don't mind this username at all so i won't bother asking for a change to my current IRL name (Jamie) since yeah
> 
> can this thread be closed or whatever seeing as it's been sorted? ^^



Remember, your past doesn't define who you are now. A lot of people think that one's past decisions and everything makes up the person you are, but what really makes your character is what you do in the current moment and what you continue to do later on. As long as you yourself trust yourself to have changed, that should be enough, and please don't look for other people's approval of that change. If you have found out your character has indeed changed, the very best thing to do is to forget your past here and move on, and use that as a stepping stone to grow further. Best of luck, and don't let anyone bring in your past actions for argumentative reasons for other topics, for that is completely irrelevant.


----------

